
Sensation of playing at 60 FPS, despite in reality running at 30 frames - username3
http://www.polygon.com/2012/11/5/3602598/dmc-devil-may-cry-uses-techniques-learned-from-dragons-dogma-to
======
laserDinosaur
Kind of a pointless article. They came up with a technique to create the
sensation of playing at 60 FPS, despite in reality running at 30 frames. They
then explain absolutely nothing about how they achieved that. I got as much
from the article as I did the headline on HN.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Yeah it's a real puff-piece, more a thinly-disguised advertisement than it is
an article...

------
dkroy
This is very clever brain hack, and very interesting to hear.

